# Possible/Probable Miscarriage- UPDATE: Good News- Post #21



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I need some support right now. I went for my 1st ultrasound today and it wasn't good news. Baby measured 6 weeks (should be 6w4d), sac small for gest age, and a heartbeat of 96.

The tech said it didn't look good and I'm just devistated. I was so hoping that after my miscarriage in October that this was it. I even felt so much more optimistic. I had great betas that were high and doubling, symptoms, the works.

I have a follow up appt with my OB for next Friday, but, uggghh, that seems like an eternity!

I just need some virtual hugs to get me through.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

So hard to be in that unknown/in-between! Big hugs of support that your little spirit makes it through this fragile time.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am so sorry. Sending all of my good thought to you and the little one.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

i was 6w2days and my heartbeat was 103 when i went to ultrasound. she ended up passing away at 22 weeks, but had nothing to do with anything growth wise. i would try and relax. keep us updated.







s


----------



## ratrodgrl (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm thinking good thoughts and prayers for a good answer for you at your next appointment! So sorry that you have to go through the anxiety in the meantime.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh dear! I'm so sorry you're worried now. I'll keep you in prayer.


----------



## no5no5 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hang in there, and take care of yourself.


----------



## maemaemama (Oct 10, 2007)

i'm sorry.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks, everyone.

I realized that she was basing everything on my LMP which would have put me at 7w1d (which I definitely was not, I do NOT ovulate on day 14).

I wonder if this made her more pessimisitc. Anyway, only time will tell.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Keeping you in my thoughts


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Awww B - it's not over yet! Now I do remember reading that someone on here was told they would miscarry for similar reasons, but ended up carrying their daughter until full terms and she's now four (I think) - so, especially if they were basing it off the LMP, it doesn't mean to say everything is not okay. There is a heartbeat! That is good!

Here's a nice little link: http://www.ob-ultrasound.net/

All in all, it's not lost. Were you charting when you found out you were pregnant? If not, that could account for all of this because at 6 weeks, a heartbeat of 96 is actually considered in the normal range and not worrying at all. It could well be that you're really only 6 weeks along - a later ovulation, a later implantation and a healthy little bean.

I am sending you very warm wishes, much love and peace. I truly hope everything is in fact, just fine.

*HUGE hugs* - try not to place too much emphasis on their prediction because in the end, it doesn't matter what they say - your bean could well be just fine.









XXXX


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Lots of positive vibes for you and beanie







:


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks, Jay! You are always so positive and hopeful. I love that about you!

I charted so I'm definitely around 6w4d. However, I know ultrasound readings can be +/- 3-5 days and still be normal in the early stages.

I also wonder if I had late implantion due to very heavy bleeding in early pregnancy. I basically had period-like bleeding from 8-10dpo and at 11dpo my hcg was 23 and my progesterone was 6.3. Thankfully they have risen appropriately, but I wonder if that could have delayed the baby in fully implanting thereby putting me a few days behind.

I think the worst thing was that, of course, the ultrasound tech wouldn't really tell or show me anything. Part of me wishes I had just waited to see my doc next week and have the scan in her office.

I hate being in limbo!!


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh B, that's totally possible - totally possible. Thanks for sharing the bit about the bleeding, because I totally think that's what could be doing this. If pieces of the endometrium shed inappropriately at the beginning of the pregnancy, that could certainly have caused implantation to not properly happen in the beginning. It could also account for the smaller than average sack. You know, if you're not having bleeding now anymore, I don't know if you really need to worry so much. With bleeding, I'd be a lot more concerned, but simply measuring a few days behind I think isn't too crazy at this stage, especially with the odd start to the pregnancy. Also you know, for a six week fetus, this kind of heartbeat is totally normal. I bet it'll be alrght







I'll just keep sending my good vibes your way - feel them!

*HUGE hugs* XXX


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

Hoping & praying that all is well with your little one, and that the next week races by.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

Praying all is well. I'm sorry you have such a long wait.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

I know someone who had a very low fetal heartbeat with bleeding and carried her baby to term. Try not to worry too much. This must be so difficult for you. I don't have much new to add, except another





















I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## MiracleMama (Sep 1, 2003)

i'm sorry that you are so worried. I am hoping and praying for the best news possible next week. I know that must seem so far away.


----------



## AlumofUF (Nov 12, 2008)

Praying that you get good news next week, I know the wait is very difficult!!!







s


----------



## MiracleMama (Sep 1, 2003)

How are you doing? Thinking of you


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thank you for the







, ladies.

Well, we had a very good scan this morning. Baby is now 7 weeks with a strong heartbeat. My Dr. also saw a little sac of blood in my uterus so that is probably where the bleeding is coming from. However, she said it looks like my placenta is attaching well so I'm hoping the bleed won't cause a problem.

I have another scan next week and the Dr. said she was reassured by today's findings. She also said that she wasn't concerned about the heartrate last week and she couldn't believe the tech said all those things to me.

I'm just praying and crossing my fingers that this pregnancy sticks!


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

What good news!


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

:







: So happy for you!


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Good news, yippee!


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

:







:







:







:


----------



## btmama (Feb 14, 2009)

What encouraging news! You must be sooo relieved.
I am sorry that you had to go through all the extra worry. PAL must be hard enough!


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

YAHOO!! Thank goodness!!

I'm so relieved





















.


----------



## AbbeyWH (Feb 3, 2009)

sending your bean sticky good vibes







:
with hugs!


----------



## maemaemama (Oct 10, 2007)

oh my gosh!!! that is awesome!!! hoooray!!! you must feel so relieved. what a LONG wait!


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

oh, thank goodness! You must have been so nervous today, and I'm so glad it was good news! Keep us posted!!!


----------

